# Spreading love the brooklyn way??



## thislosttribe (Dec 20, 2013)

Peace forum fam, 

Is anyone out here currently living and creating in Brooklyn? Or in the general nyc area?

I am new to the tshirt business and would love to connect with the already existing community here. Thanks, any help is appreciated.


----------

